# Ring my bell



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

I’m so excited. Ive heard that Maltese learn quick but I really had no idea. My home is not too big, about 2000 sq ft. But for Kobe, I’m sure it seems huge as he’s a whole 3.5 lbs. When he has to go potty he wold sit at the back door and scratch and sometimes bark. He was having a few accidents because we couldn’t hear him from the back of the house. I am so excited to say that I got a little inexpensive bell on Amazon and it worked. He rings the bell now and we can hear him no matter where we are in the house. And it was so easy. The first few times when he was ready to go I just said outside? and we went through our normal routine. Sit, leash, only this time I would ring the bell before I open the door to go out. By the end of the second day he was ringing the bell himself.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Isn’t bell training wonderful! My three girls are all bell trained and I would never do it any other way. There is way less chance for accidents, Just wait until your fluff starts ringing it for other things, ex: ring to go out and play, ring to get your attention for a treat. They sure learn how to use it for other things very fast, lol.


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

maddysmom said:


> Isn’t bell training wonderful! My three girls are all bell trained and I would never do it any other way. There is way less chance for accidents, Just wait until your fluff starts ringing it for other things, ex: ring to go out and play, ring to get your attention for a treat. They sure learn how to use it for other things very fast, lol.


Yes. He already is. It’s funny. But I love it.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Good job Kobe & Mommy!
So glad to hear how well training is going with Kobe. What a smart cute little guy. Abella is bell trained too. I have a doggy door that gives Abella access to a confined area outside. But she still rings the bell to let me know I need to tie up her long hair so she won't pee on it. I am looking forward to hearing what Kobe learns next. Keep up the training.
A well trained maltese is a JOY to have around!
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Good job Kobe & Mommy!
> So glad to hear how well training is going with Kobe. What a smart cute little guy. Abella is bell trained too. I have a doggy door that gives Abella access to a confined area outside. But she still rings the bell to let me know I need to tie up her long hair so she won't pee on it. I am looking forward to hearing what Kobe learns next. Keep up the training.
> A well trained maltese is a JOY to have around!
> 🐶 🐾🌻


oh how sweet. And Abella is beautiful.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Chvilla1 said:


> I’m so excited. Ive heard that Maltese learn quick but I really had no idea. My home is not too big, about 2000 sq ft. But for Kobe, I’m sure it seems huge as he’s a whole 3.5 lbs. When he has to go potty he wold sit at the back door and scratch and sometimes bark. He was having a few accidents because we couldn’t hear him from the back of the house. I am so excited to say that I got a little inexpensive bell on Amazon and it worked. He rings the bell now and we can hear him no matter where we are in the house. And it was so easy. The first few times when he was ready to go I just said outside? and we went through our normal routine. Sit, leash, only this time I would ring the bell before I open the door to go out. By the end of the second day he was ringing the bell himself.


WOW!! That is a very smart puppy! Would he like to train mine? 

My 3-year-old will sit by the door and on occasion will actually wine for me to open the door, but most times just sits there waiting for me to notice. Oh, I bought a bell on a rope to hand on a doorknob when he was small. It didn't interest him at all so I gave it to my friend who has a Border Collie. The Border learned immediately. 

Luckily, he potty trained easily, but the only time he will alert me to letting him out is in the early am and I want to sleep longer. He gets my attention by whining and jumping on me. 

BTW, when he wants water he will sit by his bow! Again, waiting for me to notice. He's not big on barking. But that's not the reason the rescue group called him Whispe. Well, anyway, I think your pup is brilliant!

Lainie


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Happinesstogo said:


> WOW!! That is a very smart puppy! Would he like to train mine?
> 
> My 3-year-old will sit by the door and on occasion will actually wine for me to open the door, but most times just sits there waiting for me to notice. Oh, I bought a bell on a rope to hand on a doorknob when he was small. It didn't interest him at all so I gave it to my friend who has a Border Collie. The Border learned immediately.
> 
> ...


When Kobe is out of water he scratches in his bowl like he found gold and he has a metal bowl so it’s kind of loud. He won’t stop until I acknowledge him.


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Good job Kobe & Mommy!
> So glad to hear how well training is going with Kobe. What a smart cute little guy. Abella is bell trained too. I have a doggy door that gives Abella access to a confined area outside. But she still rings the bell to let me know I need to tie up her long hair so she won't pee on it. I am looking forward to hearing what Kobe learns next. Keep up the training.
> A well trained maltese is a JOY to have around!
> 🐶 🐾🌻


It’s not all rainbows and ice cream. He still has his accidents. But at least he goes more outside than inside. We might have 1-3 accidents a week. But still, no complaints here. I’ve read so many things about it taking months and months so I’m very proud of him.


----------



## Paula1 (May 11, 2020)

Chvilla1 said:


> I’m so excited. Ive heard that Maltese learn quick but I really had no idea. My home is not too big, about 2000 sq ft. But for Kobe, I’m sure it seems huge as he’s a whole 3.5 lbs. When he has to go potty he wold sit at the back door and scratch and sometimes bark. He was having a few accidents because we couldn’t hear him from the back of the house. I am so excited to say that I got a little inexpensive bell on Amazon and it worked. He rings the bell now and we can hear him no matter where we are in the house. And it was so easy. The first few times when he was ready to go I just said outside? and we went through our normal routine. Sit, leash, only this time I would ring the bell before I open the door to go out. By the end of the second day he was ringing the bell himself.


Exactly how we trained our little Kip! Fully trained in a week - always rang his bell to potty!!! He was such a great little boy.


----------

